# Adult hedgie bonding



## Wolfie7 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi, I got an adult hedgehog about two months ago, and it's pretty clear it's going to take her a while to be comfortable around me. Progress has been made, but it is very slow going. This is my first hedgehog, so I don't really have any experience on how long these things should take. I am perfectly happy to wait for her to come round to me as I have the patience for it, however my mum and sister don't. They keep asking how much longer it's going to take for her to relax and I don't really have an estimate to give them. I'm curious myself too of course, so can anyone tell me roughly how long it took for an adult hedgie to be comfortable around them (not huffing or balling up at every move or sound, letting you stroke them etc.)
If you want any background info I bought the hedgehog from a very good and trusted breeder at the age of 1 year 3 months, although the woman I bought her from didn't breed her personally I am certain she was well cared for and was only sold to me because the hedgehog's original breeders didn't record her lineage, not due to behavioural issues. She is not aggressive, just scared and balls up all the time.
Thank you


----------



## CourtneyLA (Jun 20, 2014)

I can't give an estimate of how long since each hedgie is different, but how often do you handle her and for how long each time?
It might be best to just let her sit on some fleece on your knee at first or to wander around in a hedgie proof area. I know a rescue my parents had was much more comfortable just exploring on his own with us on our stomach watching rather than hovering over him or holding him, when we held him he was a huffy, upset, ball of quills.


----------



## Wolfie7 (Aug 4, 2014)

Basically every day, I'll usually have her on a blanket beside me for 1-3 hours whilst I'm on the laptop or doing homework after which she usually falls asleep. Before putting her back in her cage I'll hold her on my hands, after a minute or so she'll calm down, start to uncurl and sometimes walk around my hands or floor/bed. I also give her a foot bath every few days. She does scare quite easily though, so I'll usually have music on whilst I have her out to try to mask sudden noises. 
Rather than an estimate I was looking for individual cases of how long it took other people's hogs to relax, mostly out of curiosity and so I could give my mum and sister a better understanding of how long it could potentially take. Like I say, I have a lot of patience so I really don't mind if it's going to take some time. Thank you for the reply and advice


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I can give you four examples if you like but I'm not sure it will help. 

Penny, my first hedgehog, was 6 weeks when I got her. She was most likely considered bonded after about two weeks but now she acts nothing like a hedgehog. She rarely balls up unless she is cranky from being woken which isn't often. She always has her quills down and doesn't huff. She is like this with everyone. The worst thing is that she is too wiggly making it hard to clip nails. She is just over 5 months old. 

Winter was around 5 weeks when I got. A small little guy who went through a rough quilling for what seemed like forever. He was very sweet when I first got him, very dependent on me, as he grew and started quilling his personality changed. I wouldn't say he is exactly bonded just yet, he doesn't raise his quills to much but is not shy about being vocal with you and will let you know his displeasure. He is almost 4 months old. 

River is just a over a year and I have had her for two months now. She is one of my most tamest but this came at a cost to both of us as she was sick and refused to eat on her own for those two months. Which meant we spend a lot of time together while I syringe fed her every meal. However, while she is calm, she doesn't care to much for strangers and is wary when in her cage. She isn't as sweet as Penny but is a close second. 

Rose is almost 11 months and I got her at the same time as River. She was the breeders "best" hedgehog and was said to be super tame. She is my most defensive hedgehog. The sound of me typing on my computer scares her. She is great when she is being held, more of the need to get down than she likes it though. However, put her on the ground or in my lap and she huffs and puffs and jabs like a monster. She has definitely gotten me on occasion. To help this, I take her out only at night and the last bonding I do for the night as well. I also feed her treats but only if she comes out of her house. We are working on our relationship but it will take some time. This is also a great way to show that while a hedgehog may seem lovely in the hands on their owner does not mean that is the hedgehog you are getting.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I got Titan at approx nine months old in August. It is now almost mid October. We still have trust issues and he is still often a huffy ball of furious quills for 2-3 minutes after he is picked up, and if there is any sudden movement or sound. However I must say he has made wonderful progress. I expect in another 6 months or so he will be rather comfortable.


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

I got Lily at 9 weeks old. She was pretty huffy at first, and was not an explorer-type hedgehog. However, we didn't really bond until she was almost a year had gone by. She went through quilling and pretty much hated me the entire time. When she warmed up to me though, she was a total sweetheart (with me, not so much with others :roll: ) She only balled up when I got her out of her cage, and didn't huff often. I didn't even really notice how sociable she was until I took her into the vet and my vet said that she was the most agreeable hedgehog she had ever met  (To be fair, she doesn't see many hedgehogs). Every hedgehog is different, so it could be a few months to over a year before she becomes comfortable with you, or even more. Just remember that patience is key. :smile:


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Tinkerball is extremely huffy, and I've had her since May, however I've noticed that she relaxes when I lie on the floor with my face next to her and speak softly to her. She's still afraid of my boyfriend, but we're working on that. ^^ She's two years old, and I'm her third owner, so I have no idea what went on in her past. I get the feeling that she was neglected, though.


----------

